#ubuntu-my 2011-07-18
<mnajem-arch> hi
<fairuz> Hello
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-19
<JohanSJA> hi, all
<fairuz> Hello, salam
<fairuz> sapa nak join translate progit punya ebook
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-21
<alip--> ping MyAzhax : LOL
<MyAzhax> LOL
<mypapit> http://blog.fakap.net/2011/07/tips-cara-mendapatkan-gambar-gadis.html
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-22
<homunculus1179> hello
<EgyParadox> Alternator hyperair KatieKitty lobak_ MyAzhax_ oyotat SuMarDi #ubuntu-classrom Q&A session Mark Shuttleworth
<KatieKitty> yo
<EgyParadox> #ubuntu-classrom Q&A session by Mark Shuttlewroth
<EgyParadox> worth*
<EgyParadox> about to finish
<EgyParadox> KatieKitty finish already
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-23
<wisevoyager> :-D
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-24
<root_> hai....
<root_> ada sesiapa yang boleh membantu...
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-16
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> fuh ramai
<excalibr> :)
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> ping susahsebut
<excalibr> susahsebut tak pernah reply
<kalaupergisekola> sape bole tlg
<kalaupergisekola> ak nak install ubuntuh nie :(
<fairuz> kalaupergisekola: ada problem apa tu
<kalaupergisekola> baru nak install ubuntuh
<kalaupergisekola> tapi ni 1st time nak try
<kalaupergisekola> tatau kat mana nak install
<kalaupergisekola> ada sape2 bole ajar tak step by step ?? 
<excalibr> kalaupergisekola: sangkut kat mana
<excalibr> dah buat live usb/cd?
<kalaupergisekola> excalibr .. bole tlg tak .. add aku kat facebook areyap94@yahoo.com ,, 
<kalaupergisekola> ak installs
<excalibr> kalaupergisekola: dalam ubuntu live cd boleh guna internet :)
<kalaupergisekola> ak instals bkn gune cd lah bro
<kalaupergisekola> gune nie
<kalaupergisekola> wubi 
<kalaupergisekola> ubuntu installs
<excalibr> oh skjap
<excalibr> klu wubi lagi la simple
<kalaupergisekola> tapi kenapa mcm pelik je 15GB .. skit nye ?? 
<excalibr> saiz C: ko berapa bro?
<kalaupergisekola> 78gb je
<excalibr> wubi allocate 15GB utk install ubuntu?
<excalibr> that's more than enough dah :)
<kalaupergisekola> yeke ?? 15gb bkn kecik ke bro ?? 
<excalibr> aku dulu set 8GB je..tu pun ada lagi free space dlm 2-3gb
<kalaupergisekola> bro ak nak tanye ni .. ape lagi klo kite nak buad ubuntu tu lagi gempak gile ??
<excalibr> lol
<kalaupergisekola> aku tngok tempat ak belajar gile gile lah ubuntu diowang
<excalibr> tak tau la tu..sebab desktop aku simple je lol..tapi org biasa install conky kot nak buat bling bling camtu 
<kalaupergisekola> conky ?? ko bole ajar aku tak ?? ak nak bagi diowang jeles ni .. diowang buad mcm ak ni bute it je :( 
<fairuz> kalaupergisekola: tak semestinya ubuntu bling2 tu buta it :)
<fairuz> buta bling2 je tu
<angch> Windows button. Type "software". Click on Ubuntu Software Centre. Search for "conky" in search box. Click "Install". Enter password in dialogue box. Wait. Tada. conky installed.
<fairuz> :)
 * angch guna gkrellm sja.
 * excalibr guna unity indicator je
<fairuz> test
<shah`> ;]
<fairuz> :D
 * ejat pokes fairuz 
 * ejat pokes susahsebut 
 * ejat pokes mrpen 
<fairuz> ejat: pong
 * ejat pokes ak47suk1 
<ejat> wuzzup bro 
<ejat> wat ca doing ? 
<fairuz> wassup.. baik2 saja
<fairuz> tgh coding sikit
<fairuz> ejat: apa bikin? tak tido lg ka
<ejat> owh blom 
<ejat> coding daily job ke .. side project? 
<fairuz> daily job, tengah nak buat tool untuk measure L1 + L2 cache hit/miss untuk arm cortex
<ejat> owh okie
<D3ll> lol
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-17
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<D3ll> Lol
<fairuz> ?
<D3ll> ?
<susahsebut> mrpen, ada pm untuk anda
<susahsebut> hi fairuz 
 * D3ll ping susahsebut
<D3ll> susah sebut hi apa khabar ...
<D3ll> ... awak
<susahsebut> hi D3ll 
<susahsebut> alhamdulilah baik je
<susahsebut> :)
<susahsebut> thanks
<fairuz> susahsebut: yo
<mdpai> ping susahsebut 
<mdpai> ping susahsebut 
<susahsebut> pong
<D3ll> Laughing Out Loud
<D3ll> netsplit eeh
<mdpai> aah
<D3ll> oo
<D3ll> Welcome Back all
<D3ll> netsplit eeh?..
<D3ll> server restart balik freenode
<excalibr> ye kot
<D3ll> ol
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-18
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<ejat> helo2
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ping susahsebut
 * ejat pong susahsebut
<shah`> ;]
<excalibr> haru biru
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-19
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo fairuz 
<excalibr> ping ejat 
<ejat> pong
<excalibr> nak tanya..ada guna dnscrypt ke
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-20
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> darknite_: w'salam
<darknite_> fairus
<darknite_> lama x chat ye fairuz
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-15
<excalibr> Apparently this guy thinks using menu separator is too mainstream so he uses empty menu items instead
<excalibr> http://i.imgur.com/mUhlpuu.png
<mypapit> apparently
<mypapit> excalibr, lol
<excalibr> angch: what do you use to host dns server?
<angch> third party. heheheh
<angch> bind, normally
<angch> internal, just use dnsmasq
<excalibr> ah okay..i thought of using bind earlier but i was curious if there's better alt
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-17
<fairuz> hello rakan2
<excalibr> Helo rakan
<fairuz> excalibr: tgh kerja keras ka
<excalibr> takda la bro..hari ni slow sikit..tak byk keje
<excalibr> what's up fairuz 
<fairuz> excalibr: pening kepala buat coding keke
<excalibr> helo salax 
<salax> pong excalibr 
<salax> sapa2 pernah guna IPy before?
<salax> need some assitance :D
<salax> kbyakkanya bots eh.. xpun jadi zombi heheeh
<excalibr> python > hyperair :P
<hyperair> ?
<excalibr> /poke salax 
<salax_> hyperair: pernah guna IPy?
<fairuz> hkohko
<hyperair> salax: yeah
<hyperair> ipython, right?
<salax> hyperair: IPy module 
<salax> or api
<salax> btw what i need to do is to read a csv file with IP address, and to seggregate whether its private ip or not
<salax> using regex is much hectic - sy failed lagi pun dlm bab2 regex ni heheh
<excalibr> salax: mesti guna python ke
<salax> excalibr: haha yes
<salax> excalibr: kalau tak dah lama da gune bash jek keh3
<hyperair> ip address? i guess it's not ipython then
<hyperair> no i haven't used it.
<excalibr> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/IPy/
<excalibr> >>> ip.iptype()
<excalibr>     'PRIVATE'
<salax> excalibr: yes, module tu aku guna
<salax> excalibr: not as simple as that :p
<excalibr> salax: uh why bro
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-18
<excalibr> angch: o/
<angch> excalibr, \o
<excalibr> \o/
<excalibr> angch ada pengalaman dgn puppet tak
<angch> excalibr, nope. sweemeng_office ada (#myoss)
#ubuntu-my 2014-07-17
<Azhar> Salam...semua
#ubuntu-my 2014-07-19
<prp-e> Hello :)
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-18
<huuhhuhuh> assalamualaikum
#ubuntu-my 2017-07-19
<RNM> Hello
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-16
<UbuntuMY> <nazrol> Hanya sekitar 10 tempat kosong untuk setiap kursus berikut anjuran Training.My :   a) Kursus Linux for Web Server Crash-Course pada 28 Julai 2018, CR8 Cyberjaya  https://www.facebook.com/events/184351552261122/  b) Kursus Malware Analysis for Threat Hunter, 11 Ogos 2018, MaGIC Cyberjaya  https://www.facebook.com/events/1002704823231622/  c) Kursus Introduction to Reverse Engineering, 12 Ogos 2018, MaGIC Cyberjaya 
<UbuntuMY> https://www.facebook.com/events/926416654208302/  FLASHSALE : RM250 sahaja setiap kursus jika buat pendaftaran dan bayaran penuh sebelum atau pada 20 Julai 2018.   Pakej Combo : Bayar RM450 untuk 2 kursus atau RM600 untuk 3 kursus.   Pelajar / Tidak Bekerja/ Alumni hanya perlu bayar RM200 sahaja setiap kursus. Kursus ke 2 dan ke 3 tambah RM150 sahaja. Sijil kursus diberikan.   Jika berminat, sebarang pertanyaan, sila whatsapp atau telefon 0133583553 atau
<UbuntuMY> email admin@training.my . Terima kasih.
<UbuntuMY> iotsimcard was added by: iotsimcard
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-17
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> good morning .. anyone already tried or upgrade to cosmic ?
<UbuntuMY> NegarMohseniNM was added by: NegarMohseniNM
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Baru update 18.04 huhu
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> 18.04 masih awesome...
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Networking dia jangan confuse
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @linuxmalaysia, Tgh sentap nih.. jeng developmemt.. 1 ter-upgrade kt productions.. nagis 😭
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-18
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> kalau malas nak setup Linux desktop boleh guna ni: https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-linux-workspaces/
<mypapit> hii
<mypapit> lama x on irc
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hi sifu
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Heyooo
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> hungga
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-19
<UbuntuMY> Arif Bazli was added by: Arif Bazli
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Canonical Needs Your Help to Test the Improved Ubuntu 18.04.1 Server Installer  https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-needs-your-help-to-test-the-improved-ubuntu-18-04-1-server-installer-522021.shtml
<UbuntuMY> leilahasssniii was added by: leilahasssniii
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-20
<UbuntuMY> <Yuzery> Ada sesiapa kt sini yg ada masters dan blh ajar html5 dan multimedia authoring...kalau ada, hantar cv ke email saya: yuzery@oum.edu.my
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @Sharuzzaman, Boleh pasang Linux bergrafik dalam aws?
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-21
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @amin007ledang, Ya
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @Sharuzzaman, Akhirnya boleh laa pasang Whatsapp dalam aws
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Kau ni memelik la amin hihi
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Menarik https://ubuntu.com/livepatch
<UbuntuMY> Zola082 was added by: Zola082
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> Ada link tak nk download ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> boleh download di official laman web dia
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> or pakai mirror malaysia
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> http://ossm.utm.my/ubuntu-releases/
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> mirror utm
<UbuntuMY> <NafizAdly> steam xleh nk bukak, dh brape kali dh reinstall bali, x dpt gak nk run software tu
<UbuntuMY> <NafizAdly> ape solution nk buat?
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-22
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @NafizAdly, sudo apt-purge steam lepas tu cuba install balik
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/07/09/upgrading-ubuntu/
<UbuntuMY> <‏ ‌‏ ‏ 👁‍🗨 SangCicak> @NafizAdly, Run kt terminal nt nmpk error apa kuar
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @NafizAdly, Apa errornya?
